# Retrofit cruise control



## DOD00

Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(


----------



## AdamA9

DOD00 said:


> Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(


I'm waiting for this, too. Which reminds me I should chase up the dealer! I'll let you know if I hear back!


----------



## DOD00

Thanks


----------



## Critter10

Although it's not currently listed as an option for the MK3, I'm pretty sure HazzyDayz will do this. It's certainly worth asking them and I doubt they'll cost any more than the Audi dealer. Of course, they may not be located conveniently for you.


----------



## Toshiba

Avoid them - they are pirates!!!!


----------



## Critter10

Toshiba said:


> Avoid them - they are pirates!!!!


Not cheap, perhaps, but I've used them to retrofit RNS-E +AMI to my MK2 TTS and they did a great job.

I'd be interested to hear if you've had a bad experience with them and what that was though.


----------



## Toshiba

They just over charge for the real simple things and claim it takes ages to do stuff and it just doesn't in most cases.

It's a click on a screen and done. I don't recall how many RNS i fitted, but you could do it "correctly" which its arguable that not all were correctly coded even if they did roughly work in 15mins. Also they don't work this stuff out, it's just a take.. (IMO).


----------



## ReTTro fit

100% agree with toshiba

There a joke, make it up as they go along

They've been called out a few times in the past for charging for parts they haven't fitted etc too

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Critter10

Toshiba said:


> They just over charge for the real simple things and claim it takes ages to do stuff and it just doesn't in most cases.
> 
> It's a click on a screen and done. I don't recall how many RNS i fitted, but you could do it "correctly" which its arguable that not all were correctly coded even if they did roughly work in 15mins. Also they don't work this stuff out, it's just a take.. (IMO).


Fair enough. I know you're one of those technically able and knowledgeable people who are well capable of doing this sort of stuff. The reality for me, and I suspect a lot of others, is we don't have the skills. When I had my RNS-E retrofitted I hunted high and low to find someone local who could (or more likely 'would') do it and came up with diddly squat - and that included asking the forum. The OP seems to be having a hard time finding anyone to retrofit cruise and I know Hazzy do that. It would be great if someone could recommend an alternative they trust - I'd probably use them as not having cruise is my one regret with my current car.


----------



## noname

You can find on eBay all the levers with cruise control but it's a big job to do...
Pull out the airbag and the steering wheel, some plastic on around and use the vag.
I did it on others Audi but before 2014


----------



## DOD00

I actually had it installed a few months ago by audi but there was some kind of error on vc and they got an auto electrics guy to try fix it but couldn't. Audi Ireland then removed stalk etc and said they would wait for the authorisation code from audi Europe to allow it to work. That's 4 months and now I am told audi Europe won't give this code. This was part of the original agreement when buying as it wasn't specced on the car and I am worried they are trying to get out of the installation. Perhaps it is all correct but I am hoping to ideally get it installed or perhaps exchange for some other retrofit- any opinions or suggestions would be great. Maybe I don't need the cruise as I have driven the car and don't really miss it but would love a reverse camera instead, should chance my arm?? Thanks ;-)


----------



## audinut

I just dont understand why Audi makes it differently from market to market with such a small add-on (if done right from the factory). In Australia I have it on every single car I have owned so far including subaru, vw, audi, bmw, toyota etc... although I rarely use it.

What I really missed in TT is the Adaptive Cruise Control, which is a very expensive option and I bypassed it when making the order.

If you really need that cruise control, you should go for that Adaptive CC one. It's worth it


----------



## Arbalest

audinut said:


> If you really need that cruise control, you should go for that Adaptive CC one. It's worth it
> 
> Adaptive cruise control is not available in the UK for the mk3 TT, only the basic cruise control.
> A strange omission by Audi when Adaptive cruise control is fitted as standard on the mk7 Golf GTI. :?


----------



## noname

ACC isn't available for the mk3 at all!
but I'm sure it can be fitted since I found settings via vag and activated in the virtual cockpit..the only problem is the grill that doesn't exist a grill with the space for the radar..or the side grill..

I like cruise control and I use everyday everywhere but as you said, it's an optional that should be standard!


----------



## Tom82

DOD00 said:


> Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(


I asked the same question after buying mine, and I got this answer back yesterday from my dealer
"had an email back from Audi UK sales office there saying that at the min we can't fit the cruise control."

No idea when that will change.


----------



## noname

Tom82 said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the same question after buying mine, and I got this answer back yesterday from my dealer
> "had an email back from Audi UK sales office there saying that at the min we can't fit the cruise control."
> 
> No idea when that will change.
Click to expand...

I didn't understand, did you ask at Audi if they can install cruise control? or if is possible to install it in your car?


----------



## DOD00

I was told by Audi employee that they are paranoid that if a system is retrofitted and an accident occurs as a result of it they will somehow by held liable, hence the reluctance! I am going to try get them to aggree to fit a reversing camera! :x


----------



## noname

ok..they don't want to do the job!easy!
talking for previous years, in the 90% of the car, was sufficient buy the cruise control, install it and activate it via vag..10% was the necessity to change the comfort electronics or add a cable from the steering wheel to the main ecu near the engine.
this 10% was the case where maybe you could have serious troubles..

any warranty forbids to modify components, but if you install it by yourself and the go for a service, they don't even notice it! buy it on eBay and install it!


----------



## Tom82

ManuTT said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the same question after buying mine, and I got this answer back yesterday from my dealer
> "had an email back from Audi UK sales office there saying that at the min we can't fit the cruise control."
> 
> No idea when that will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't understand, did you ask at Audi if they can install cruise control? or if is possible to install it in your car?
Click to expand...

Yes, i ordered my car without and wanted it retrofitted. I asked Audi if they could and they said no.


----------



## noname

you need a mechanic to install it but it's an easier job!


----------



## gogs

Audi have advised me it's not available to retrofit as yet but will be in time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

That means they haven't a clue how to do it Gogs lol 
It's got to be doable

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I think you'd work it out in no time Lea ;-)

I'd be thrilled if I can get those dynamic front indicators enabled 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

It's an easy job! Only a mechanic to remove airbag and steering wheel


----------



## DOD00

Audi retro fitted cruise control in mine, no prob fitted in a few hours and then tested. Took awhile for them to organise it though!


----------



## ReTTro fit

ManuTT said:


> It's an easy job! Only a mechanic to remove airbag and steering wheel


????? Mechanic ???? 
Do it yourself easily

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

DOD00 said:


> Audi retro fitted cruise control in mine, no prob fitted in a few hours and then tested. Took awhile for them to organise it though!


Really ? They advised me it wasn't available to retrofit yet but would be later in the year

Which Audi branch was that? What was the cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil

I too was advised it was not available for MK3 two weeks ago

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Remember your dealing with a dealer, most are found to know very little about the products they sell

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Fair point Lea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00

It was a dealer in Ireland and I think the only reason they did it was because it was part of what I expected my order to include. I had to push hard!


----------



## noname

Order or not, it can be retrofitted after..I said it!
For your case, you did well!


----------



## ViperArtist

DOD00 - would you be able to provide a bit more info about your cruise control retrofit? My Mk3 came without it, but the dealer agreed to retrofit as soon as possible. This was in August last year. The dealer checked with Audi UK who say that the codes are not released yet, however, the dealer is asking for a little more info so they can dig further to see what they can do. The dealer seems keen to help, but can't find more info from Audi UK. Any help is much appreciated. Ta.


----------



## DOD00

Hi ViperArtist, 
I don't really know what to say except that they did it for me after a lot of hassling. I kept going back and after hearing all the stories about no codes or it was a legal thing to prevent potential liability they eventually did it. It looks slightly different to the cruise control stalk in the TT (but similar to one in an A6) in the dealer but seems to work the same. Sorry I don't have any more info but in the end I was just stubborn cos I haven't really used it much since!


----------



## ViperArtist

Thank you for the info DOD00. Will keep pushing my dealer...


----------



## gogs

The mk3 is not the same as the mk1 or mk2 where the stalk can be added to the steering column part, it's now built in to the steering column so the whole unit needs replaced and then wiring run and coded

Unit with cruise









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

Thanks Gogs [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'd like to see it without the slipping in it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

gogs said:


> The mk3 is not the same as the mk1 or mk2 where the stalk can be added to the steering column part, it's now built in to the steering column so the whole unit needs replaced and then wiring run and coded
> 
> Unit with cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mk2 needed only two left levers..but you have to remove the steering anyway!
Careful with the airbag and to center the same position on the steering column..there are tiny lines

Coding is sure,wiring depends from the unit aboard but with several optional in two pack, I don't think there is this difference anymore


----------



## daniel7474

As anyone managed to get the cruise control retrofitted on the mk3 if so where and how much was it


----------



## ThePhoenix

Hi

I am just in negotiation for a 2.0l petrol Quattro. As part of the deal the dealer agreed to retrofitting cruise control. I am just about to settle, but now the dealer is telling me that he cannot complete the cruise installation as Audi "have not published the codes". He is prepared to pay for the fit once these codes are available, but I am now getting uncomfortable with this.

I see on this forum that some folks have had this same explanation given, but others seem to have had a retrofit without issue. It seems to me, that that given the length of time that this model has been available, it is odd that this is still a problem.

Does anyone have a definitive answer to this; a feel for how long it may be before "codes" are made available; or any other comments.

Thank you


----------



## stumardy

Codes are out already and it can be done at an Audi dealership. Don't let them mess you about. It can be done at west london Audi!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Ring a dealer that can do the retro fit, get a price and then get the cost deducted from the car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ThePhoenix

It's an Audi dealership that is selling me the car. They are a few miles away from me, but have agreed to pay a local dealer of my choice to do the installation as soon as the codes are available. I don't know what they are up to if this is absolutely possible today? Perhaps they just don't want to do the work?

I'll phone the local dealer and see what they say.


----------



## DOD00

Hi, as I said above after getting exactly the same as you from my dealer and repeatedly annoying them as they had originally to do it as part of the deal, they eventually managed to do it. Having said that I think they thought they were going to sell me a TTS and they would be taking it back as a part exchange so I suppose they saw sense in not messing me about! Surprise surprise!!


----------



## sherry13

It was a flat "no" from my local dealer in London - they advised me to go to Richter.

The dealer who sold me the car has gone to ground since I asked repeatedly about the storage pack being not as advertised (under seat storage for both seats, but I only have it under one). Emails now simply not responded to. How fleeting is their love.

Sob.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

The storage pack states under front seats - plural. Is it only under one? If so which one? Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## ThePhoenix

This is getting beyond frustrating now. I have just heard from my local main dealer that 100% it cannot be fitted to my car: 2.0l S-line Quattro.

If anyone here has actually had this done (DOD00?) please would the let me have details of the dealer that fitted it.

Also referring to the recent posts about under-seat storage, I had naively assumed this to be a standard fitment. Is this easily retrofitted does anyone know?


----------



## noname

yes the storage is only under the passenger seat, the driver seat has space for the car book, guide, service etc..
I can provide how to retrofit it..


----------



## ThePhoenix

Stumardy - just off the phone from West London Audi. They are adamant it can't be retrofitted yet and that they have never attempted it. Your car seems identical to my spec. Is there any info you can give me on your upgrade: invoice, reg#, contact name, etc. Please PM me if you (or anyone else) can assist.

Thanks all


----------



## kayleigh33

Afternoon All!  
My Mk3 was in at Maidstone Audi today for a replacement windscreen, whilst there I asked about CC and they said it'd be about £300-400 to retrofit and that they could do it. I am emailing them later to get a firm quote and will update you on what they quote me.


----------



## ViperArtist

Please let us know how you ge on Kayleigh33, as I'm still waiting on his retro fit as well. Bought my Mk3 with the understanding that cruise could be retrofitted a few weeks after I received my car. Half a year later and I am still waiting, unfortunately.


----------



## ThePhoenix

I'm very interested too.Three dealers have now told me it can't be done, including West London Audi, who Stumardy says did the very same model as mine and a dealer in the same group that you are currently requesting a quote from!


----------



## sherry13

Perhaps also tweet Audi UK to ask them about CC. Could be satisfying if nothing else. More on storage-gate here:

viewtopic.php?t=1111034

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ThePhoenix

Kayleigh33 is going to be disappointed; Maidstone Audi confirmed to me it can't be done. It seems the truth is that the install pack is definitely not available. That being said I wish Stumardy would chip in with some further information on his/her experience with West London Audi.


----------



## Saco

Checked with Sheffield and Nottingham Audi and they say it can't be done.


----------



## moro anis

Northampton Audi also said not possible with MK3.


----------



## ThePhoenix

ManuTT said:


> yes the storage is only under the passenger seat, the driver seat has space for the car book, guide, service etc..
> I can provide how to retrofit it..
> 
> View attachment 1


Yes I'd be interested in part numbers, costs and installation details. Thank you.

BTW for those waiting on retrofit Cruise Control; any idea how we will become aware of the installation pack becoming available? :?


----------



## Gatsoburner

Slightly off topic, my 17 Y.O daughter just bought a Clio new through Renault, we found it didn't have what we were told on it, specifically reverse sensors, I wrote am email direct to Renault sighting the issue and that it was a case of misrepresentation on behalf of the salesman.
The phones not stopped, dealer ring, emails Renault, needless to say its being retro fitted.
Look up misrepresentation, our case was under 'reckless' scenario.


----------



## jabiqq

I spoke to Richter today, they said to expect a retrofit kit to be available in around a month..


----------



## ThePhoenix

Did they give you any resason why they expect that to be the case?


----------



## jabiqq

Not really. I guess someone already asked about the retrofit and that`s the reply they got from their supplier. However, it was a clear answer, that an official retrofit kit is on the way.


----------



## ThePhoenix

Sounds very positive. Let's hope they are right. Iv'e had cruise on my last three cars and I'm really missing it on this one.


----------



## AdamA9

Fingers crossed. I bought this stock car on the understanding I could retrofit cruise control. Still waiting.


----------



## HannahTT

Hi, i'm new to the forum but just came across this topic. i bought my TT already built therefore i was restricted with optional extras. Cruise control was on my list however the car they sourced for my did not have cruise control already built in, so they retrofitted one. this was back in March works no problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bluntiger

Cruise control is now standard on all new orders so I assume the demand for cruise retrofit will diminish quickly. If they can do it as HannahTT suggests, why are they so reluctant to offer it?


----------



## HannahTT

Bluntiger said:


> Cruise control is now standard on all new orders so I assume the demand for cruise retrofit will diminish quickly. If they can do it as HannahTT suggests, why are they so reluctant to offer it?


Not sure why they've been reluctant for all of you. They were more than happy to fit one for me. I don't think its the same one you would have gotten if factory fitted, but it works much the same.


----------



## GrantTTS

Give SatNav Systems a call. They did my reverse camera and front sensors fit. They are in the process of redoing their website and do several things for the newer models not shown on it.
They use all OEM parts just as if fitted at the factory and a 3 year warranty.


----------



## MarcF-TT

@HannahTT - which dealer did you buy from that got it fitted? Would really appreciate if you could share and any relevant part number from the work documents. As far as I'm aware, the dealers have said a retrofit isn't available!


----------



## HannahTT

mine was fitted at oxford Audi. Will have to look in my instruction manual tomorrow to give you the details.


----------



## BenjLuk

Hi,

I just have a question about tous retrofit...
Audi doesn't include the cruise control for all Audi TT for free ?!

I'm waiting for mine and my dealer tells me it's included...
Or maybe do you talk about a special cruise control?!?


----------



## Bluntiger

BenjLuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just have a question about tous retrofit...
> Audi doesn't include the cruise control for all Audi TT for free ?!
> 
> I'm waiting for mine and my dealer tells me it's included...
> Or maybe do you talk about a special cruise control?!?


You're ok mate. New builds now come with cruise as standard, and front centre armrest for that matter, but that's from yr17 builds. The first two years it didn't come as standard.


----------



## BenjLuk

What ?!
I had an Audi A1 (bought in 2010) and It had the cruise control !

I really hope you will be able to have this option soon too !
Good luck


----------



## Bluntiger

GrantTTS said:


> Give SatNav Systems a call. They did my reverse camera and front sensors fit. They are in the process of redoing their website and do several things for the newer models not shown on it.
> They use all OEM parts just as if fitted at the factory and a 3 year warranty.


I checked with satnav systems and they responded as follows :

1. The Audi system is not available
2. They offer an aftermarket system
3. Single stalk - on/off button, up to go faster, down to go slower
4. Cost £960 inc vat and 1 years warranty

They did send me a picture if people want it.

It seems really expensive to me.


----------



## HannahTT

Bluntiger said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give SatNav Systems a call. They did my reverse camera and front sensors fit. They are in the process of redoing their website and do several things for the newer models not shown on it.
> They use all OEM parts just as if fitted at the factory and a 3 year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked with satnav systems and they responded as follows :
> 
> 1. The Audi system is not available
> 2. They offer an aftermarket system
> 3. Single stalk - on/off button, up to go faster, down to go slower
> 4. Cost £960 inc vat and 1 years warranty
> 
> They did send me a picture if people want it.
> 
> It seems really expensive to me.
Click to expand...

Wow that is expensive!!! My ruse control was 'free' or they incorporated it in the deal! so i can't comment on the price. Yes as previously said mine was after market and not the same as what would have been factory fitted. I've looked on the user guide that i was given for the cruise control can't see a brand. i can't seem to upload the picture as it too big...
it says it a Series AP 900 i know this doesn't really help so I'm sorry!


----------



## noname

My opinion is that it's a medium difficulty retrofit, but the lever then vag...


----------



## ThePhoenix

Anybody heard of any update of the retrofit being available anytime soon (ever)?

I'm really missing it and it's been so long now.


----------



## Bluntiger

I have a feeling it may not become available as a retrofit from Audi directly.

It is now a standard fit on all new TTs, so whatever retrofit market is available, it is no longer expanding and if they haven't done it to date, why would they do it now or in the future in a limited and decreasing market? I have only found one company willing to do it at all and they wanted almost £1000 for a basic retrofit cruise control which seems extortionate to me.


----------



## noname

I can say, if someone wants to buy the lever and mount it, I can help with the coding because I did on other Audi, it can't be impossible here!


----------



## berk192

I think it will be available with the release of facelifted a3. Look at the picture, it has the same lever design with the TT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Lever are already on eBay since months..


----------



## ThePhoenix

berk192 said:


> I think it will be available with the release of facelifted a3. Look at the picture, it has the same lever design with the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the geting the lever that is the issue, berk192 It's the telling the car electronics how it should be responding to its presence that's the problem.


----------



## berk192

ThePhoenix said:


> berk192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be available with the release of facelifted a3. Look at the picture, it has the same lever design with the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the geting the lever that is the issue, berk192 It's the telling the car electronics how it should be responding to its presence that's the problem.
Click to expand...

I know but Audi is officially offering cruise control retrofit for A3. So, I think they will continue to offer it and it will be available for TT at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

I think the issue is the security login code to tell the steering module it has cruise

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## berk192

ReTTro fit said:


> I think the issue is the security login code to tell the steering module it has cruise
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yes that's what I'am talking about 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePhoenix

berk192 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is the security login code to tell the steering module it has cruise
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's what I'am talking about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought you missunderstood the issue. (Wrong end of the stick, :lol: )

As it is, that sounds like a promising observation.


----------



## Bluntiger

I'm still interested in a retrofit cruise control for a mk 3, does anyone else have an update on a retrofit cruise control ? Quote from a dealer etc ?


----------



## TTGazza

I asked the dealer last week and he phoned a couple of different suppliers and it's still not out there yet. He did say everything is ready and they're still just waiting for the Software code to be released from Audi.


----------



## Bluntiger

TTGazza said:


> I asked the dealer last week and he phoned a couple of different suppliers and it's still not out there yet. He did say everything is ready and they're still just waiting for the Software code to be released from Audi.


Thanks TTGazza, if you do get an Audi dealer to confirm that it has become available, please come back onto the forums and let us know. I will keep looking for a sensible solution too.


----------



## BenjLuk

Hi guys,

I will take my new TT s-line in two weeks and my dealer doesn't know if I have the new "cruise control".
In fact, he says the TT will not have this new feature at all. NEVER.

However, I have the same steering wheel of this picture. 


gogs said:


> Unit with cruise


My TT is for the French Market ... not UK. 
Do you think I will have the "basic" cruise control ?


----------



## ThePhoenix

Am I misunderstanding this: The hardware is available; all the wireing is in place; we are just waiting for Audi to release a sequence of numbers (essentially) that will unlock the car's existing software and enable it to talk to the stalk?

If that is the case, they have no development cost. What is the big deal here, please can someone help me understand?

Thanks


----------



## ThePhoenix

ThePhoenix said:


> Am I misunderstanding this: The hardware is available; all the wireing is in place; we are just waiting for Audi to release a sequence of numbers (essentially) that will unlock the car's existing software and enable it to talk to the stalk?
> 
> If that is the case, they have no development cost. What is the big deal here, please can someone help me understand?
> 
> Thanks


Is this correct?


----------



## Bluntiger

Certainly Audi can retrofit cruise control. In a previous post, one forum member bought a stock car on the agreement that it had cruise control retrofitted and the dealer did it. So it is possible, and it is really frustrating that they don't seem to be willing to make it available! And now that it is standard on all TT models, who knows when they will make it available.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm sure Ross tech ( creators of vagcom ) will soon have the code

Remember that dealers are franchises and some know more than others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID

Seems silly that they don't allow it. 99% of people are going to avoid optioning these when new because they may be able to retrofit it slightly cheaper... in reality most cars are bought on a PCP so there's no advantage not optioning when new. Therefore no reason to not make it available for second hand buyers.


----------



## ThePhoenix

Ok this might be bad news for me and others, if it is correct.

Today I was at the dealers and asked the cruise-retrofit-availability question, as I always do. The guy I asked this of was someone I had not spoken to before. He did a lot of investigating and then told me that it will never be available for my car, as my reg is showing as being too early to have been installed with the 'prep'. My car was registered in July 15.

I REALLY wanted cruise and would have waited for another car to have become available if (like others) the dealer hadn't promised, as part of the deal, to retrofit it as soon as the retrofit pack wecomes availble, no mention that is would never be possible!

At the moment I am not best pleased. Anyone else heard this story?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Totally disagree mate, they have no clue at dealers and crap just falls out there mouth

The only possible restrictions on retro fitting cruise would be

A: the security code to access the module

B: the relevant SVM code

C:an incorrect steering module that wouldn't accept cruise
( highly unlikely with a multifunction steering wheel fitted )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePhoenix

ReTTro fit said:


> Totally disagree mate, they have no clue at dealers and crap just falls out there mouth
> 
> The only possible restrictions on retro fitting cruise would be
> 
> A: the security code to access the module
> 
> B: the relevant SVM code
> 
> C:an incorrect steering module that wouldn't accept cruise
> ( highly unlikely with a multifunction steering wheel fitted )


That's good news; hope restored. I was a little doubtful when he told me this.


----------



## touchwood

DOD00 said:


> Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(


Try Googling up Hazzydayz who retro fitted very nice cruise to my mark 2, real good, audi parts, no hassle.


----------



## ThePhoenix

touchwood said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry I know I have asked before but has anyone managed to get cruise control retrofitted to their mrk 3? I am being given the run around by local Audi dealer after agreeing to fit it several months ago. They say Audi Europe was going to give a code but now state Audi Europe say they don't retrofit. Getting impatient with them! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Try Googling up Hazzydayz who retro fitted very nice cruise to my mark 2, real good, audi parts, no hassle.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately they can't do it. Nobody can until Audi release the codes. :x


----------



## noname

I don't believe it can't be retrofitted..even on the mk2 where there were many unit,whether ready or not, I did it on many cars..
Worst case I found, was to pass a cable from the steering to the main unit in the engine area.
If we talk about hidden features ok we can always try, but since we're talking about add hardware, some coding are possible only with everything in place

My thought is, buy all the levers and mount them, the price on eBay is cheap and the install part is an easy diy..
If It doesn't work, you already have it, and sooner or later we'lose find a way


----------



## Bluntiger

touchwood said:


> Try Googling up Hazzydayz who retro fitted very nice cruise to my mark 2, real good, audi parts, no hassle.


OK, I have email them and they have asked for my VIN number to check if it is possible, I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## Bluntiger

Bluntiger said:


> touchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try Googling up Hazzydayz who retro fitted very nice cruise to my mark 2, real good, audi parts, no hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have email them and they have asked for my VIN number to check if it is possible, I'll keep you all informed.
Click to expand...

I checked with Hazzydayz and they checked my chassis number (VIN) and have confirmed that 'the activation licence is not available' for a retrofit cruise control for my vehicle. I suggest it is the same for all mk3 TTs.


----------



## noname

Still don't believing that..if only I didn't have it..


----------



## Bluntiger

ManuTT said:


> Still don't believing that..if only I didn't have it..


What does that mean? Please explain.


----------



## noname

I mean I have the cruise control so I can't try to activate it ,but after the mk2 experience, where the worst cas was add a wire, I don't believe is not possible to retrofit the cruise control on the mk3.
Happy to help if someone wants but all the required levers..I already did impossible coding!


----------



## Bluntiger

ManuTT, I am certain it is possible since a couple of people have explained on this thread that they have purchased mk3s without cruise but with a commitment to retrofit from Audi/the dealer and have had the work done. So it is clearly possible.

However, as a mere mortal, I do not have the capacity or volition to start recoding my TT or soldering in extra wiring. I am really looking for someone in the UK who has the equipment and expertise plus the required coding and parts from Audi who can provide the retrofit in exchange for as little cash as possible. I shall keep on looking.


----------



## noname

Little cash, I don't think so! But I f you prefer a job done from a shop like official and guaranteed is another matter and you have right.
Otherwise the cruise control is almost the easiest retrofit possible!


----------



## ReTTro fit

More than just adding a wire

The mk2 required a security access login code ( 11463 ) to activate cruise

The code for the mk3 isn't yet readily available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Add a wire was the worst case in the mk2 otherwise only coding


----------



## ReTTro fit

ManuTT said:


> Add a wire was the worst case in the mk2 otherwise only coding


Yeh and adding coding required a security login which is the problem at the moment with the mk3, know one has the code

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi 2016

Dear Sir
I have contacted West London Audi and they tell me they cannot do this retrofit. Why is it so hard for Audi to help the customers out? They took the £30k for the car fast enough!


----------



## Audi 2016

The code must be out there to get the factory fitted option Cruise units to work or have I got that wrong?


----------



## 4433allanr

It's a mystery!


----------



## ThePhoenix

Have we all given up on ever getting this now?


----------



## sherry13

ThePhoenix said:


> Have we all given up on ever getting this now?


Basically, yep.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's been retro fitted by the odd dealer so the code is out there somewhere, it's just a matter of time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePhoenix

ReTTro fit said:


> It's been retro fitted by the odd dealer so the code is out there somewhere, it's just a matter of time


Do we know that to be the case? Some folks have said that dealers have given them the impression that it can be done, but when it comes to it they have been let down. Do we know of any singe member on this forum that has had the genuine Audi cruise control retrofitted to a Mk3? I don't know of one and I am now on the verge of asking the dealer that sold me the car for compensation, as I essentially paid £350 more than I needed to, because this is the nominal value noted on my invoice to cover the cost of this retrofit.


----------



## Toshiba

Compensation for what?

Audi dont want people to do this, hence why they are taking the stance they are. 
Im sure it will be for EU safety/legal reasons


----------



## ThePhoenix

Toshiba said:


> Compensation for what?
> 
> Audi dont want people to do this, hence why they are taking the stance they are.
> I'm sure it will be for EU safety/legal reasons


Compensation due to the fact that I wanted a car with cruise and the dealer promised to fit it WHEN the installation pack became available. This was suggested that it was any time soon - that was in March. I asked them to itemise this on the invoice and they priced it at £350 If I am not going to get it I would not have paid so much for the car. My reckoning is that if it is never going to be available I want the the £350 they have essentially over charged me.

Why would Audi not want folks to do this when it is a standard optional extra (at the time) and a standard fitment now?


----------



## Toshiba

Audi don't want you to fit anything that's always been the case.
The dealers are never told what's coming, they make it up as they go along just like the SD NAV story.

If it's on the invoice then yes, ask for it back as they have not been able to deliver what they said they would regardless of who's fault it is.


----------



## Bluntiger

Has anyone heard any update of a retrofit cruise control? I really want it added to my TTr and am getting increasingly frustrated !


----------



## daddow

Bluntiger said:


> Has anyone heard any update of a retrofit cruise control? I really want it added to my TTr and am getting increasingly frustrated !


My local Audi said it would never be available as a retrofit by dealers mainly because of cost £600 to £900, also no retrofit of reverse camera. All my garage wants is pre sales factory specced cars and servicing.


----------



## Bluntiger

The dealer I spoke to was honest enough to say that they didn't know when or if it would be made available but I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that it is now very unlikely to happen especially as they have now made cruise a standard feature on all models, hence capping future demand to those vehicles made during 2014-2016 that were not fitted with cruise.


----------



## Lewis4681

Audiretrofit.com have emailed me today saying they now offer cruise control for the 8s.
Not cheap at £510.00 and not many details on their site but the coding issue must have been cracked finally so other companies shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## ThePhoenix

Lewis4681 said:


> Audiretrofit.com have emailed me today saying they now offer cruise control for the 8s.
> Not cheap at £510.00 and not many details on their site but the coding issue must have been cracked finally so other companies shouldn't be far behind.


Did it suggest that this is a genuine Audi fitment, or might it be some third-party work-around system? Don't want to get all excited only to be disappointed yet again. :?


----------



## TerryCTR

Best speak to them direct and here it from the horses mouth


----------



## Lewis4681

ThePhoenix said:


> Did it suggest that this is a genuine Audi fitment, or might it be some third-party work-around system? Don't want to get all excited only to be disappointed yet again. :?


Sadly no, e-mailed them as the stalk on the site is def not an audi one, said its not oem equipment, their own.
I would def want to see it fitted and working first to make a decision.


----------



## Enka23

Hello guys,

Audi After Sale Service told me it was possible to retrofit the Cruise Control on my TTS 2016. Now the part arrived, the electrician informed me they can't do the retrofit as Audi's HQ doesn't authorize them... I told him to force it, but it seems it won't happen, he told me he can install the part but without the code it won't work. He doesn't know if one day they will give the code. At least I got the Navigation for free (material is pre-installed, the software is missing).

Now I don't know what to, asking him to install the levers and wait for a crack by a company, or get a refund and buy a package if one day available ?

Thanks


----------



## sukrw

Interesting read this thread.

I've just bought a 2015 TT MK3 and I also wanted cruise retro fitted by the dealer and was told they were waiting for the parts. Sounds like I was fobbed off with this excuse as it's not available. It pissed me off as the dealer knew I really wanted it when I was looking at the approved car and he must have thought so long as he can fob me off long enough for me to hand over the money he would be fine and get his commission. Typical.

Guess I will have to get used to no cruise on this vehicle.

Hope someone eventually gets theirs fitted.

Good write up guys and detailed info as always. Thumbs up.


----------



## can_quattro

Shocking the amount of grief caused by Audi leaving such a basic item off the standard feature list for the UK.


----------



## Toshiba

In fairness to Audi, owners were able to order it from the options list if they wanted it and second hand owners could have waited for a car with the item fitted too if it was so important to them...


----------



## ormandj

Toshiba said:


> In fairness to Audi, owners were able to order it from the options list if they wanted it and second hand owners could have waited for a car with the item fitted too if it was so important to them...


In fairness to humanity, sport-luxury cars sold in this decade should have all come equipped with CC, as the previous poster was pointing out. It's silly to nickel and dime at these price points, and sillier you'd even need to check to see if CC was equipped, it's not 1980 and everything is drive by wire, so it's essentially no-cost.


----------



## Toshiba

But everyone who knows Audi knows it's not and their approach to extras.
Just because lesser value brands do it as standard means nothing. The whole Audi thing where you need to add 10% of the car price in options to get to value brands equivalent spec is part of who Audi think they are. Followed by the crazy rigid and boring formula of S over standard... RS over S etc etc


----------



## winrya

It's a shame they're dragging their feet on this. Wife purchased a built car that was on the ship in October 2015. No cruise was a big issue for her but they said would soon be available to retrofit. Fast forward to now and she's changed jobs and has to do a 400 mile round trip once a week and she can't use the tt as it's exhausting for her so we're now having to replace the car. My Tiguan has adaptive cruise control which takes all the stress out of motorway journeys but she's racking up miles on my car now. To my surprise though when she takes the tt it's now managing 400 mile off the first 2 thirds of a tank when she does that journey and is now showing a long term average of 36mpg up from be previous 27 mpg

Oh and the tyres are still on 5mm all round after 11k whereas her previous amplified tdi tyres were at limits by 11k


----------



## 4433allanr

OEM retrofit will probably be cracked by someone at some point but as stated above it's going to be a limited demand.


----------



## AlistairS

I picked up a 65 Plate TT S-line on Saturday and assumed it had cruise control [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Very frustrating as there are a lot of average speed cameras around here.

I have seen the parts on ebay available from Germany. I am contacting a seller to find out details just now


----------



## sukrw

AlistairS said:


> I picked up a 65 Plate TT S-line on Saturday and assumed it had cruise control [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Very frustrating as there are a lot of average speed cameras around here.
> 
> I have seen the parts on ebay available from Germany. I am contacting a seller to find out details just now


Ah excellent, keep us updated on your progress as I would love to get it retrofitted to my 65 plate too.


----------



## Lewis4681

AlistairS said:


> I picked up a 65 Plate TT S-line on Saturday and assumed it had cruise control [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Very frustrating as there are a lot of average speed cameras around here.
> 
> I have seen the parts on ebay available from Germany. I am contacting a seller to find out details just now


Retrofitted cruise to my A5, fitting the hardware is easy but without the correct coding its pointless. These ebay guys are only selling the hardware.

As the mk3 gets older, someone will crack it ............eventually


----------



## Tiger Feet

I'm not sure if this will help anyone but...

I very nearly bought a 65 plate TT without cruise control form Cheshire Oaks Audi. They offered me a '3rd party' retro fit for £475.

This is what the guy put in an email.

"Its not the same as factory fit so wont show on DIS system with speed but still works well.
The cost is £475 fitted "

I didnt buy that particular car in the end, so I never took it any further.


----------



## AlistairS

The seller on ebay said the parts he sell won't fit my car. I gave him the VIN number and reg number but no joy. I saw someone in the thread mentioned that Sinclair Audi did it for them. Wondering which branch it was and who to speak to. I bought my S1 from bridgend dealership a couple of years ago and rate them highly.


----------



## frariz

And we are arrived in 2018 ... is it definitely certain that VW/Audi will not more release the SVM codes to activate the Cruise Control retrofit?

All Audi TT MK.3 owners purchased between the end of 2014 and 2016 without Cruise Control, can permanently and forever renounce this essential (original/genuine) optional?

Thank you


----------



## jabiqq

I saw the option to retrofit from a third party for around £575. After 35k miles not so bothered now..


----------



## scott65742

I was disappointed my car didn't have cruise control when I got it but I've learned to live without it, rather easily to my surprise. It's not worth that amount, that's for sure, although I'm surprised at how obtuse a retrofit actually is. Audi could do a lot more to offer retrofit options as there are plenty of takers. I enquired about retrofitting the Audi Sound System and got a flat no - helpful!


----------



## frariz

jabiqq said:


> I saw the option to retrofit from a third party for around £575. After 35k miles not so bothered now..


I mean only original/genuin part with Audi warranty and assistance.

At "audiretrofit" site, 3rd part "Cruise Control" is sold at £570 including VAT.. if something goes wrong, or breaks, it's thousands of euros...


----------



## J400uk

I saw yesterday someone have it retrofitted to an 8V S3, which mechanically and electrically is very similar to the 8S TT. I'd quite like to add it to mine, but not interested in paying £575 nor having a third party version. I've previously had it retrofitted with ease to a Mk2 Leon, Mk5 Golf GTI and Audi S5 V8 so not sure why this should be radically more complex.


----------



## frariz

J400uk said:


> I saw yesterday someone have it retrofitted to an 8V S3, which mechanically and electrically is very similar to the 8S TT. I'd quite like to add it to mine, but not interested in paying £575 nor having a third party version. I've previously had it retrofitted with ease to a Mk2 Leon, Mk5 Golf GTI and Audi S5 V8 so not sure why this should be radically more complex.


Simply because starting from the Mk.3 model everything has changed, each component is now classed as SWaP (Software as Product) and to be activated needs a SVM (Software Version Management) code (PIN) which is issued by VW/Audi...


----------



## jabiqq

Years ago I had a cruise control stalk from ebay (~£40) fitted to Octavia II, cable connected, activated in the ECU, nice and simple and it cost next to nothing. 
I find that TT throttle requires very little pressure to keep the speed & perhaps the driving position is quite okay, so not as much issue as I thought it would be (on long journeys).


----------



## Timar

Hello all,

There is a person who can activate Cruise control. He done it on my Audi TT 8S few days ago.

Contact him: ‭+86 183 2861 8271‬


----------



## frariz

Please can you send me the email address (as private message if you prefer)? Thank you!


----------



## Timar

This guy is from China and use WeChat for communication. Or you can contact him via WhatsApp.


----------



## jabiqq

Timar, how does it work? Does the original stalk have to be installed first, then he connects remotely to your pc/vas 5054 interface and activates it via obd?


----------



## Timar

You should first install hardware in the car.
Then you need VAS 5054 interface. He connects to your computer via Teamwiever 13.
He is using ODIS. And you should have win7 installed on your computer


----------



## jabiqq

OK. Do you know if this is the only part needed:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-...epid=0&hash=item1a3d9edef4:g:GlAAAOSweM1aO30I

Or any additional harness etc?


----------



## Timar

CCS retrofit in my car were done by official Audi service and I don't know if they install some hardness besides lever.


----------



## Mokorx

I am able to connect with the guy in China now. He said that I need the following.

1.Cruise control, wiper, turn signal stalk
2. Change Gateway interface module from 8S0907468E to 8V0907468T, or Q,AM,AC
3. Get Vas5054

Does anyone elase need to change the gateway module?


----------



## ReTTro fit

He clearly doesn't have the correct access code for the TT module to activate cruise hence swapping to 8v which is for the latest A3 
No way should you need to change the module, having digital dash and multi function wheel means it will deffo be a high module

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregfr80

Hi,

2 real solutions that requires sending the "higway interface" but that works.

I just did the editing.

In Germany:
https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AU...schwindigkeitsregelanlage-Nachruestpaket.html
And, in France, with the VAG-CAR company of the very nice Mr. Loiseau:
https://www.vag-car.fr/8s-2014-/1003-regulateur-vitesse-gra-audi-tt-8s.html


----------



## jabiqq

I've had it done by these guys almost a year / 10,000 miles ago. Works perfectly. Definitely worth it if you're going to keep the car and do some motorway mileage.

https://www.audiretrofit.com/product.ph ... :6887548:0


----------



## tomtomgopremiumx

:twisted: I have had Cruise Control fitted to my Audi TT Mk3 TDi and it is brilliant, small bleeps indicate it is activated, lights on the stalk also show it is activated and also changes colour when in use.
Purchased the kit from https://www.bridgwater-electronics.co.uk and had it fitted by https://www.hickleys.com of Taunton
Very pleased with the results especially on the M5 which is SPECs paradise at 50 MPH. 
Been asking various Audi dealers for two years when a retro kit would be available but they are like Chocolate Teapots....Useless.
:mrgreen: If fact my next car will be a JAG as Audi cannot fix small items like my bang and olufsen HiFi keeps resetting itself to Traffic announcements when I want them OFF. Drivers seat rattles took several visits until the seat was replaced etc, etc. Great cars but crap after-sales.


----------



## BW57

jabiqq said:


> I've had it done by these guys almost a year / 10,000 miles ago. Works perfectly. Definitely worth it if you're going to keep the car and do some motorway mileage.
> 
> https://www.audiretrofit.com/product.ph ... :6887548:0


Hi...I'm considering getting this done. Has the cruise control been ok since your last post or have there been any glitches?
Thanks


----------



## Jannerman

jabiqq said:


> https://www.audiretrofit.com/product.php/audi_tt_cruise_control_-_8s_chassis/?k=:::6887548:0


The cruise control stalk in their picture doesn't look like the on in my Mk3, have they changed the design?


----------



## kevin#34

no, they didn't!


----------



## Jannerman

So is that a picture of a non-standard Mk3 part then?


----------



## kevin#34

I don't know, are we sure is really a TT? (look at the plastic foot rest)


----------



## Gh0sty

Jannerman said:


> So is that a picture of a non-standard Mk3 part then?


correct its a non standard part - i believe if you want it totally correct, you need to buy a new column with the correct stalk attached and code it in.


----------



## frariz

@tomtomgopremiumx and @jabiqq

you forgot to mention a fundamental thing, what year is your Audi TT MK3? The coding issue is only for the 2015 and 2016 (until June) models. All other models can be coded at Audi, with original spare parts (instead of retrofits)..


----------



## actd

jabiqq said:


> I've had it done by these guys almost a year / 10,000 miles ago. Works perfectly. Definitely worth it if you're going to keep the car and do some motorway mileage.
> 
> https://www.audiretrofit.com/product.ph ... :6887548:0


@Jabiqq - a year on, is this still working without any issues? Looking at the possibilities now.


----------

